# CJC-1295 + GHRP 6 - Questions.



## N-Moo (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi guys - completely new to peptides so apologies if i'm asking something obvious....

From what I've been reading.... a basic growth hormone enhancing 'cycle' of peptides would be CJC-1295 + GHRP 6, 100mcg (0.1mg of each) at night prior to sleeping, on an empty stomach or 30mins before food.

Is this correct?

Questions then...

How long would you have to run this to obtain any results?

What are the results potentially like?

Is it ok to mix the 2 peptides in one barrel?

Thanks in advance....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

N-Moo said:


> Hi guys - completely new to peptides so apologies if i'm asking something obvious....
> 
> From what I've been reading.... a basic growth hormone enhancing 'cycle' of peptides would be CJC-1295 + GHRP 6, 100mcg (0.1mg of each) at night prior to sleeping, on an empty stomach or 30mins before food.
> 
> ...


this differs from person to person could be 2 weeks but depends on what you would call results

potentially small amount of fat loss, better skin, hair etc

yes you can mix both in a slin pin before injecting


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Effects I normally see first is better skin/hair and sleep quality. Im using it while bulking so cant comment on fat loss.

When Ive been using it pre workout, always seem to get great pumps.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

waking up refreshed within a few days, noticabley fuller, stronger after a week or so, even with ghrp-2 though my food cravings are bad aftrerwards, they do get a little less after a while.


----------



## N-Moo (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks guys.... one additional question:

What's the difference between taking these peptides and simply taking HGH?

Is the difference solely cost or are there other benefits?


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

The peps release your natural gh while hgh is synthetic and could surpress your natural release of gh that's my understanding bt cud b wrong


----------



## keir27 (Sep 17, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> this differs from person to person could be 2 weeks but depends on what you would call results
> 
> potentially small amount of fat loss, better skin, hair etc
> 
> yes you can mix both in a slin pin before injecting


What is if there is one at all the recommended duration of this kind of cycle?


----------



## N-Moo (Jun 11, 2011)

keir27 said:


> What is if there is one at all the recommended duration of this kind of cycle?


I'd like to know this too.... seeing 20-30 weeks mentioned for HGH.... what about peptides?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

There is no max duration guys, everyone wants to fix a number to everything if you have read up on peptides you will understand that at saturation levels you can pretty much stay on peptides indefinitely


----------



## N-Moo (Jun 11, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> There is no max duration guys, everyone wants to fix a number to everything if you have read up on peptides you will understand that at saturation levels you can pretty much stay on peptides indefinitely


Ah... sorry my question wasn't clear....

I meant what sort of time is required to start to see any meaningful benefit.... I've seen that there's little point taking HGH for less than three months, for instance.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there is no number to place on it, i see benefits after 2 weeks othes longer and if you are not seeing anything from your GH until 3 months change the brand you are using


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there is no number to place on it, i see benefits after 2 weeks othes longer and if you are not seeing anything from your GH until 3 months change the brand you are using


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

about fat loss:

i had first 2 weeks when i grown up from 97 to 99,5kgs with an INCREDIBLE increase on HUNGER and STRENGHT (did some PR on basic exercises) and a second 2 weeks when i tuned up my peptide's managment so i lost 3 kgs in less then a week, until now ;-)

strenght is not the same but def i am leaner then first.

(this happened mixing different supplier's peptides)


----------

